# Difference between BGP and BGQ



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

So doing an engine swap. My current engine is BGP. If I swap in a BGQ do I need to change my ECU?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

prolly.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

wo2kid said:


> So doing an engine swap. My current engine is BGP. If I swap in a BGQ do I need to change my ECU?


Yeah, the ECU from your current engine is incompatible with other engines. Even though it is just BGP to BGQ you still want to use the ECU from the new engine.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

wo2kid said:


> So doing an engine swap. My current engine is BGP. If I swap in a BGQ do I need to change my ECU?


No, should be fine as long as you use your current injectors.

Remember you cant just swap ecus in VWs 2000+, there are immobilizer issues to over come.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Audi4u said:


> No, should be fine as long as you use your current injectors.
> 
> Remember you cant just swap ecus in VWs 2000+, there are immobilizer issues to over come.


I wasn't aware of that, thanks for the info.

The only full engine swaps I've helped out with are on my friends 90's Hondas and they always needed a new ecu. That may have been more for tuning purposes though.


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

i think they also have different intake manifolds..


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

BGP is federal emissions, bgq is cali emissions. BGQ has a much larger cat and a third o2 sensor. Be sure your motor and the new motor have the same setup for secondary air. Some engines have one pipe for it, others have two pipes. As long as they match you can interchange engines without issues.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Swap the engine.
You will have ZERO issues.
Keep the emisions stuff on the car that is original to the car.

Happy driving

Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the input...Im gonna finish the swap this weekend .



> Jefnes3
> Swap the engine.
> You will have ZERO issues.
> Keep the emisions stuff on the car that is original to the car.
> ...


Jefnes3 where you been? Your site isn't up yet? You doing tuning still?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

My site is not up yet.

Busy tuning stuff.

I'm still tuning cars.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------

